# brothers tiels



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i went to my brothers place for dinner tonight on condition i make my specialty wich is tripple chocolate fudge cake so when i got there i saw he bought 4 tiels mind you my brother is a verry well to do person but with putting together a bird cage he is not to bright 2 were in a cage 24x20x20 
the other 2 were in a breeding cage 28x20x30 he asked my opinion on the cages so i told him the bigger the better for the bird he had no nest box up yet so i gave him the dimension to make one then we went out got a nice size cage wich i had to put together 38x28x64 so when we got home he went and started on the breeding box i put the cage together when i was done i went to see what was taking him so long as he is a carpenter he did not make 1 but 4 2 for him 2 for me we setup the box for his 2 that been mating since saturday added some nesting material and the male went to it and is not letting the female in it at all after that he cooked dinner he had cake then he said what is that screeching they keep making i said oh thats the 2 breeding like i said not to bright


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

:rofl: thats funny, and hopefully he will gain some experience by doing this. Hope it goes well for him.:thumbu:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam glad you are around to help  Thats great that he bought a nice big cage


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i went over tonight to check up on his tiels and they must have been mating longer then we thought because i looked in the box and there are 2 eggs then i smacked him across the head the water dish was dried up no water i said you have to change the water every day and fresh food and veggies


----------



## Keet1976 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like you should keep up on the frequent visits over there till he gets the hang of things! Plus with eggs and babies on the way it will be fun to stop by!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

oh yea i no and there will be pics as i took a pic yesterday so when i get the card reader i,ll upload them


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Good thing your brother has you around  and I don't mean any offense here but I really don't get why people put up breeding boxes when they don't know what there doing people that forget to put water in a cockatiels dish really shouldn't be breeding them.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh dear.........I hope all turns out well for the little birds. I think your brother might be just "playing" at breeding. Maybe he should have got into a daily routine first with the birds before letting them breed.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

thats what i told him plukie i said why not just keep tiels for atleast 6-8 months before you even think of babies not only that what if all hatch and survive how is he going to deal with them and what will he do with them


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

OK right on schedule egg 3 arrived yesterday and i checked the water fresh water and fresh food and veggies as well my brother told me with all the help i been giving him he is going to give me a tiel with his work schedule he can,t hand feed them i told him it would be best to just hand rear them so thats what he is going to do


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Good to hear that he is taking better care of them with your help, if he can't hand feed them whats he going to do if the parents don't feed them or reject them? he needs to be prepared and have a plan its not as simple as putting up a box and thats it.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if thats the case i,ll step in i have a brooder feeeding food everything required


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

brothers tiel eggs due to start hatching this weekend


----------



## grannybird (Jun 16, 2008)

Gosh what would them brothers do without their helpful, smart sisters..lol


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ummmmm you mean smart brothers


----------



## grannybird (Jun 16, 2008)

I am SOOOOOOOOO embarrased... I was just reading the post about your moms tiels when I realized your name was Allen... ( I have a brother named Allen, You would think) So I hurried back to this thread to see if I could fix things before you caught my error, BUT sheeeesh, I missed it.. So accept my humble apology,, And sir... I know that I would be lost without my brother keeping me on the straight and narrow. And seems you do the same for your brother... AND your mom. you sir, are worth your weight in gold!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

lol thats ok we do love to have fun on here as well


----------

